# San Diego's Best Wheelbuilders



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Good morning,

I'd like to upgrade my wheels to a new, lighter set that is well suited to my weight and would like to patronize a local wheelbuilder rather than buy a set off the shelf. I'm looking for input from those with direct experience working with a wheelbuilder. Did they do a good job of figuring out what you wanted and building the right wheel? Are the wheels easily repaired by most shops and does the wheelbuilder provide after-sale support? Anybody I should avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Anthony at Adams Avenue Bikes is very good. The dude at Rose Canyon Cycles also. Those are two I can vouch for. There are plenty of places to avoid but I prefer not to call anyone out here...I'd rather focus on the positive!


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Itsabikeshop does wheels. I haven't purchased a set but was very satisfied with my other purchase there. But I remember reading someone getting a set there recently. Maybe do a search or it might be in the San Diego's best bike store thread.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Call Ron at Rose Canyon Cycles. That is all he does. That is all he has been doing since the beginning of time


----------

